

Laptops are Dying and Being Replaced with Location-Specific Devices - wiljr
http://andersonjr.com/2012/01/27/why-an-ipad-is-better-than-a-laptop-9-months-later/

======
realschool
Did you just write an article about the things you posses?

But you're right, laptops will be removed from normal peoples lives and become
a fringe thing for developers and more technical people.

~~~
wiljr
I guess I did, but I was trying to use it as an example of why laptops are
going away. Didn't mean to make it focused my possessions exclusively.

Thanks for your thoughts!

